# Unusual travel ..



## Rainee (Aug 9, 2018)

Penong Camel Patrol c1900. Camels were introduced to South Australia for outback work in place of horses.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 9, 2018)




----------



## hollydolly (Aug 9, 2018)

Rainee said:


> View attachment 54826
> Penong Camel Patrol c1900. Camels were introduced to South Australia for outback work in place of horses.



 probably made more sense


----------



## IKE (Aug 9, 2018)




----------



## IKE (Aug 9, 2018)




----------



## jujube (Aug 9, 2018)




----------



## jujube (Aug 9, 2018)

And if you want to travel in style, just not very fast:


----------



## Knight (Aug 9, 2018)

IKE said:


> View attachment 54832
> View attachment 54833
> View attachment 54834


Pic @ 2 Fake Santa?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 9, 2018)

I'm not sure if the little dog is the equivalent of an emergency power source.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 9, 2018)

jujube said:


> And if you want to travel in style, just not very fast:
> 
> 
> View attachment 54846



could never have imagined......


----------



## Keesha (Aug 9, 2018)




----------



## RadishRose (Aug 9, 2018)




----------



## Keesha (Aug 9, 2018)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 9, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> View attachment 54852



That ain't right, it's funny but it just ain't right LOL!!!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 9, 2018)




----------



## Rainee (Aug 18, 2018)

I love all these unusual forms of travels you can make use of anything or any animal if need be I think .. all photos are great ..


----------

